# Roaning on black horse.



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a black quarter horse that has sparse roaning on his hindquarters and mid section. What causes this?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Genetics. Rabicino or sabino.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd say rabicano. Here's a more dramatic horse.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah the whites in the same places just not as dramatic. And no skunk tail. He isn't registered we always assumed he's just a QH. I thought the white hairs were unique.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

My boys head looks huge in the pic I posted lol. Here's another


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry here it is


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hmm it looked like he did have a skunk tail, just a glare from the camera I guess. Does he have any white focused towards the tail head?

Otherwise it could be minimal sabino or maybe even minimal roan. Some horses get "random" white hairs but he seems to have a lot for that, I'd guess it's something more specific. If you really cared you could test.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah that's a glare. Not really concentrated towards the tail. Just a lot more on his hindquarters than anywhere else.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Got it. Could still be rabicano but more likely something else than I would think. (That REALLY looked like a skunk tail in the first few pics haha!)


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

There was no decent angle in the sun lol. Especially that close. Thank you. He's a gelding so I'm not too worried about testing. Is this common in QHs or more in paints/apps?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I've known all sorts of horses to have that. I don't know about rabicano in those two breeds, but sabino would be more likely in pintos (as it can cause pinto patterns) I would assume but is very common. He could be another breed as well, I don't know what you have in your area.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

It is not uncommon in both qh and paints.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

What is his breeding?
Appaloosas can roan like that, but also then have other App Characteristics, like mottled skin, stripped hooves, sclera


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not sure. Some kind of stock horse. I always just assumed he was QH


----------

